# Good Luck To All



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

God Luck To All Who Are Headin Out For Them Gobblers. I'am Headin Down To Harrison Count Today With My Son. For The Youth Hunt. Than I'll See How My Luck Goes Mon. And Tues. The Weather Looks Great. The Birds Should Be Fired Up.good Luck And Be Safe

Cluk, Cluck, Boom!!!!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Pulling out right now to take my boy to Ross county(camping all weekend). Nothing better than turkey and morels! Good luck and be safe.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I wish I had a place to go hunt... but I dont. So it looks like yard work and homework for me!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll be out at grand river tomorrow, hope everyone has a good hunt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

ashtabula county for me. be careful.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Mohican area for me the next 3 days. Good luck all and be safe.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I took my 15 year old son for his (our) 1st try at turkeys this weekend. Went with a friend & his dad that have a few years under their belts. My buddy's dad put my boy on a nice tom & it was over at 7:15 Saturday morning !!!! The bird came in and eventually worked into range & put on an incredible show in the mean time ; strutting, drumming, & gobbling for about 10 minutes. Shot was at 39 yards and the bird barely even flopped. My son and I are absolutely hooked and can't wait to get out sometime in the next couple weeks. The next bird won't be as quick as easy for sure, but what a memory to share forever.
Thanks to Syclone & his dad !!
Tim


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

good luck to all.


----------

